# Upgraded hubs for a 720



## Yami700 (Apr 9, 2013)

How can I upgrade my hubs some I can fit some Titan wheels on my 86' 720 datsun. My buddy has tow sets of Titan wheels one is the steel set and one is the alloy. The front won't fit because the hubs have a notch on them, just wanted to see if anyone has any ways I can get around this. The only deal is the wheels are 18's so they are gonna look like 20's on that truck. It should look badass. Thanks for any info


----------

